# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  سیستم bpms چیست؟

## azam2005

سیستم bpms چیست؟ می دونم که مربوط به WorkFlow است ولی نمی دونم چگونه پیاده می شود آیا کسی اطلاعات بیشتری در زمینه برنامه های WorkFlow دارد؟

----------


## emad4000

سیستم مدیریت فرایندها [ی کسب و کار] یا همون BPMS سیستمیه که از روشی نظام مند و یکپارچه برای طراحی، اجرا و کنترل فرآیندهای کسب و کار استفاده می کنه.
فرآیند به دنباله ای از فعالیت ها گفته می شه که یکی پس از دیگری به جریان می افتن و با تشکیل دادن مجموعه ای از فعالیت ها، یک یا چند «ورودی» را به یک یا چند «خروجی» تبدیل می کنن.
مثلاً در یک سازمان یک فرایند می تونه گرفتن مشخصات شخصی و آدرسی شخص براساس شخصیت حقیقی یا حقوقیش باشه که این فرایند با استفاده از یک یا چند فرم صورت می پذیره.

حالا یک BPMS سیستمی هست که می تونه برای هریک از فرآیندهای سازمان به صورت خودکار برنامه و فرم و ... بسازه و همه رو به صورت یکپارچه در کنار هم قرار بده.
این امر خیلی سریع انجام میشه.

یک BPMS می تونه شامل بخش های زیر باشه :
- فرمساز(Form Generator)
- گزارش ساز (Report Generator)
- سامانه مدیریت گردش کار (Workflow Engine)
- سامانه مدیریت قوانین (Rule Engine)
- سامانه مدیریت گروهها و نقشها (Role Engine)
- سامانه مدیریت میز کار
- سامانه مدیریت کارتابل

----------


## azam2005

با تشکر فراوان از مطلب مفید شما *آیا نمونه های وجود دارد که بتوانم بیشتر باهاش آشنا بشوم?*
فکر می کنم افراد خیلی کمی در زمینه زیر کار کرده اند؟

سامانه مدیریت گردش کار (Workflow Engine)
سامانه مدیریت قوانین (Rule Engine) 
سامانه مدیریت گروهها و نقشها (Role Engine)

من خیلی دوست دارم در این زمینه کار کنم ولی اطلاعات خیلی کمی در این زمینه دارم چند بار هم در این مورد جستجو کردم ولی هر بار تا حدی پیش رفتم ولی به بن بست خوردم.

----------


## ozzy_mra

> با تشکر فراوان از مطلب مفید شما *آیا نمونه های وجود دارد که بتوانم بیشتر باهاش آشنا بشوم?*
> فکر می کنم افراد خیلی کمی در زمینه زیر کار کرده اند؟
> 
> سامانه مدیریت گردش کار (Workflow Engine)
> سامانه مدیریت قوانین (Rule Engine) 
> سامانه مدیریت گروهها و نقشها (Role Engine)
> 
> من خیلی دوست دارم در این زمینه کار کنم ولی اطلاعات خیلی کمی در این زمینه دارم چند بار هم در این مورد جستجو کردم ولی هر بار تا حدی پیش رفتم ولی به بن بست خوردم.


من تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم برخی از شرکت های داخلی از این سیستم استفاده می کنند برای مثال شرکت فراگستر نمونه انگلیسیه نرم افزار BPMS رو خریده و فارسیش کرده و نرم افزار بسیار قدرتمندیه که بین n تا سیستم با n نوع دیتا بیس مختلف میشه فرآیند ها رو تعریف و اجرا کرد

----------


## Mag-Mag

یکی از معروفترین هاش ProcessMaker هست که به زبان PHP نوشته شده و open source هستش

----------


## emad4000

> با تشکر فراوان از مطلب مفید شما *آیا نمونه های وجود دارد که بتوانم بیشتر باهاش آشنا بشوم?*



بله، در ایران هم چند شرکت محدود هستند که چنین کاری کرده اند، ولی با این حال اون ها هم جامع نیستند، معمولاً براساس نیاز مشتری کمی به سمت مشتری متمایل هستند
اگر سیستم درست و حسابی و جامع بخوام نام ببرم که استاندارد رو کامل رعایت کرده باشه، کار شرکت Oracle هست که به قد و قواره ما نمی خوره   :چشمک:

----------


## mhdsbt

سلام 
بله اوراکل هم یه نمونه Tools برای پیاده سازی فرایند داره که اسم  اون oracle business process management  هستش که تو ایران ظاهرا فقط یه  شرکت داریم که این فریم ورک رو کار میکنه .
روش کار به این صورته که  ابتدا فرایند رو تو یه Tools به نام JDeveloper پیاده میکنی و پس از اون  فرم ها رو طراحی کرده و به Process  نسبت میدی  و در نهایت Process  رو به  سرو اوراکل میدی و سرور اوراکل این فرایند رو برات اجرا میکنه اسم سرور هم   Oracle Weblogic Serverهست .
تقریبا میشه گفت که یه جورایی کار شبیه به  MVC تو .NET هست و با این تفاوت که تو این فریم ورک نیاز به کد نویسی خاصی  ندارین و کار یه جورایی تمام ویزاردیه.

----------


## emad4000

> سلام 
> بله اوراکل هم یه نمونه Tools برای پیاده سازی فرایند داره که اسم  اون oracle business process management  هستش


ممنون از توضیحات دقیق و مفیدتون
ضمناً اسم کامل این محصول Oracle BPM Suite هست. (Oracle Bussiness Process Management Suite)

----------


## eggpoker

شرکتی تو ایران میشناسید که خودش bpms تولید کرده باشه؟

----------


## eggpoker

> من تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم برخی از شرکت های داخلی از این سیستم استفاده می کنند برای مثال شرکت فراگستر نمونه انگلیسیه نرم افزار BPMS رو خریده و فارسیش کرده و نرم افزار بسیار قدرتمندیه که بین n تا سیستم با n نوع دیتا بیس مختلف میشه فرآیند ها رو تعریف و اجرا کرد


سلام.
خبر دارین کدوم نرم افزار رو خریداری کردن؟

----------


## emad4000

> شرکتی تو ایران میشناسید که خودش bpms تولید کرده باشه؟


بله، شرکت ICAN نرم افزار فرزین رو تولید کرده. BPMS های دیگه ای مثل رونین و Qpeyk هم هستند. فکر کنم شرکت چارگون هم یه BPMS تولید کرده.

----------


## eggpoker

> بله، شرکت ICAN نرم افزار فرزین رو تولید کرده. BPMS های دیگه ای مثل رونین و Qpeyk هم هستند. فکر کنم شرکت چارگون هم یه BPMS تولید کرده.


ممنون از جوابتون.
فرزین رو میشناسم.نرم افزار اتوماسیون اداریه.البته فرم ساز و موتور گردش کار و ... خیلی چیزای دیگه هم داره.
رفتم یه سر تو سایتشون.
مثل اینکه یه نرم افزار bpms هم تولید کردن.
ICAN Bpm Suite
چیزی در موردش نشنیدید؟

----------


## emad4000

> ممنون از جوابتون.
> مثل اینکه یه نرم افزار bpms هم تولید کردن.
> ICAN Bpm Suite
> چیزی در موردش نشنیدید؟


بله، درست میگید
من چون از قبل همش اسم فرزین رو ازشون شنیده بودم اشتباهاً گفتم فرزین، همون ICAN BPM Suite درسته
تا جایی که میدونم نرم افزار خوبیه، فقط BAM و BRE رو نداره، اطلاعات دیگه ای ندارم

----------


## eggpoker

> بله، درست میگید
> من چون از قبل همش اسم فرزین رو ازشون شنیده بودم اشتباهاً گفتم فرزین، همون ICAN BPM Suite درسته
> تا جایی که میدونم نرم افزار خوبیه، فقط BAM و BRE رو نداره، اطلاعات دیگه ای ندارم


ببخشید این اطلاعات رو از کجا بدست آوردید؟ این طور که تو مشخصاتش گفته به نظر میاد BAM هم داشته باشه؟ جایی رو میشناسید که بشه باهاشون دربازه این نرم افزار صحبت کرد؟

----------


## emad4000

> ببخشید این اطلاعات رو از کجا بدست آوردید؟ این طور که تو مشخصاتش گفته به نظر میاد BAM هم داشته باشه؟ جایی رو میشناسید که بشه باهاشون دربازه این نرم افزار صحبت کرد؟


قبلاً در این مورد بررسی کردم، تا جایی که یادمه نداشت، یا من حافظه ام درست یاری نمی کنه و یا جدیداً اضافه شده !!!!
غیر از سایت خودشون جایی رو نمی شناسم، با خودشون مکاتبه کنید. جواب نمیدن ؟؟؟

----------


## eggpoker

ممنون که وقت میذارید.
سعی می کنم تماس بگیرم.اطلاعات بیشتری بدست آوردم خبرتون می کنم

----------


## emad4000

> ممنون که وقت میذارید.
> سعی می کنم تماس بگیرم.اطلاعات بیشتری بدست آوردم خبرتون می کنم


خواهش می کنم
حتماً منو در جریانش بگذارید
ضمنا برای تشکر کردن، پایین هر پست دکمه تشکر هم هست   :لبخند گشاده!:  :چشمک:  :چشمک: 
موفق باشید

----------


## eggpoker

سلام به همه دوستان
من در مورد ICAN Bpm Siute اطلاعات کاملی تونستم بدست بیارم  :متعجب: 
نرم افزار کاملیه. فقط دمو نداشت :ناراحت:  که به نظر من اگر می تونست یه نسخه آزمایشی برا تست بده خیلی عالی می شد. البته با این افتضاحی که شرکتهای ایرانی بالا آوردن  :عصبانی: باید بهشون حق داد که این کارو نکنن.
BAM هم داشت. 
یه برتری بزرگ هم نسبت به سایر BPMS ها داره  :کف کرده!:  اونم اینکه Application Builder خیلی قویی داره. من که خیلی خوشم اومد  :تشویق:

----------


## emad4000

> من در مورد ICAN Bpm Siute اطلاعات کاملی تونستم بدست بیارم


جداً ؟ خود نرم افزارشو دیدن یا اطلاعات مدون ازش دارین؟ اگه اطلاعات مدون دارین به ما هم بدین
هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم   :چشمک:

----------


## eggpoker

نرم افزار رو دیدن.
تو نمایشگاه الکامپ امسالم نبودن که بریم از نزدیک ببینیم.
کاتالوگ ازشون دارن.می فرستم براتون.

----------


## ghasemsystem

من از کارمندای شرکت پگاه آفتاب بودم و همچنان علاقه قلبی زیادی به این شرکت دارم، ما هم در شرکت مذکور یک BPMS طراحی کردیم که بدک نیست و تونسته توی صنعت های زیادی مثل نیروگاه ها و نفت و ... جای خودشو باز کنه. کاملا هم بومی هست و از هیچ Engin هندی و ... استفاده نشده. یادش بخیر چه بدبختیا کشیدیم سرش تا کامل شد :-)

----------


## reza_it89

سلام به همه ی دوستان 
راستش من دنبال یه BPMS رایگان خارجی هستم که تو محیط ASP.NET پیاه سازی شده باشه
از تمامی دوستانی که در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارن و میتونن کمکم کنن؛ درخواست کمک دارم
ممنون

----------


## willycracker

در مورد oracle bpm suite کسی اطلاعاتی داره ؟
باهاش کار کرده ؟ خروجی گرفته باشه ؟

----------


## mnk_moh

> سلام 
> بله اوراکل هم یه نمونه Tools برای پیاده سازی فرایند داره که اسم  اون oracle business process management  هستش که تو ایران ظاهرا فقط یه  شرکت داریم که این فریم ورک رو کار میکنه .
> روش کار به این صورته که  ابتدا فرایند رو تو یه Tools به نام JDeveloper پیاده میکنی و پس از اون  فرم ها رو طراحی کرده و به Process  نسبت میدی  و در نهایت Process  رو به  سرو اوراکل میدی و سرور اوراکل این فرایند رو برات اجرا میکنه اسم سرور هم   Oracle Weblogic Serverهست .
> تقریبا میشه گفت که یه جورایی کار شبیه به  MVC تو .NET هست و با این تفاوت که تو این فریم ورک نیاز به کد نویسی خاصی  ندارین و کار یه جورایی تمام ویزاردیه.


فکر میکنم نرم افزار شرکت سرزمین خورشید ، رو همین سیستم کار میکنه

----------


## azad011

به دلیل شغلی که دارم خیلی BPMS دمو دیدم و استفاده کردم
یکی از قوی ترین هاش که دیدم و تو سازمانمون باهاش کار کردیم مال شرکت ژابیزپردا بوده
ظاهرش افتضاحه ولی واقعا قوی هستش

----------


## hestiya

شرکت رایورز هم یک BPM خودش طراحی کرده و در سایت خودش اطلاعات نه جامع ولی خوبی رو قرار داده

----------


## farabord

شرکت فرابرد شیکه هم در این زمینه bpms - سیستم فرایند کسب و کار ت این زمینه قوی کار کرده است 
farabord.com

----------


## farabord

*مدیریت فرآیندهای کاری (BPM)*یک نگرش مدیریتی است که تأکید آن بر همسو‌سازی کلیه‌ی ابعاد سازمان در جهت نیل به اهداف آن می‌باشد. این نگرش شامل مفاهیم، روش‌ها و تکنیک‌هایی برای طراحی، نظارت، پیکربندی، اجرا و آنالیز فرآیندهای کاری می‌باشد. به طور خلاصه می‌توان گفت BPM، مدیریت کلان عملکرد سازمان از طریق فرآیندهاست. در سال‌های اخیر استانداردها و ابزارهای نرم‌افزاری مختلفی ایجاد شده تا بتوان فرآیندهای سازمان را به سادگی مدل کرده و مورد تجزیه و تحلیل قرار داد. هم چنین با کمک این ابزارها، مدیران خواهند توانست عملکرد سامانه‌های نرم‌افزاری سازمان را به شکل فرآیندهای پیاده شده، مشاهده و بررسی کرده و به سادگی اصلاحات لازم را انجام داده، این فرآیندها را بهینه کرده، و با این اقدام به حداکثر کارایی در سازمان خود دست یابند. در سامانه مدیریت فرایندهای کاری، کاربران می‌توانند بدون داشتن دانش برنامه‌نویسی، فرم‌های اطلاعاتی، فرآیندهای کاری، قوانین تجاری و گزارش‌های مورد نیاز را به سادگی طراحی و پیاده سازی کرده و تغییرات دلخواه در عملکرد سامانه را اعمال کنند. رابط کاربری و مدیریتی این سامانه نیز به صورت تحت وب پیاده شده تا کاربران بتوانند در هر زمان و مکان از طریق اینترنت یا اینترانت، پس از احراز هویت و کنترل دسترسی‌های لازم، نقش خود را انجام دهند. .

----------


## hamidkarimy

شرکت سیاق هم نرم افزار BPMS خاص خودش رو تولید کرده که تحت وب و دسکتاپ کار میکنه و سیستم سازش قابلیت های زیادی داره

----------


## EnKamran

دوستان بنده رو ببخشید، یکی میتونه به زبان ساده و قابل فهم یعنی طوری که همه بفهمن مثلا با مثال توضیح بده که این BPMS چی هست؟
این توضیحات با کلمه های درشت رو همه جا میبینم اما واقعا نمیفهمم کارش چیه.
یعنی فقط برای اینکه مثلا مراحل استخدام رو بخان داشته باشن دارن از این سیستم استفاده میکنن که مثلا بگه طرح نیاز، اعلام عمومی،مصاحبه و استخدام ؟ بعد حالا نهایتا بیاد چندتا فرم هم بسازه برای استخدام و مصاحبه؟ خوب خودشون دستی انجام بدن. مزیتش چیه؟ یا شاید من درست متوجه نشدم این رو.

----------


## emad4000

> دوستان بنده رو ببخشید، یکی میتونه به زبان ساده و قابل فهم یعنی طوری که همه بفهمن مثلا با مثال توضیح بده که این BPMS چی هست؟
> این توضیحات با کلمه های درشت رو همه جا میبینم اما واقعا نمیفهمم کارش چیه.
> یعنی فقط برای اینکه مثلا مراحل استخدام رو بخان داشته باشن دارن از این سیستم استفاده میکنن که مثلا بگه طرح نیاز، اعلام عمومی،مصاحبه و استخدام ؟ بعد حالا نهایتا بیاد چندتا فرم هم بسازه برای استخدام و مصاحبه؟ خوب خودشون دستی انجام بدن. مزیتش چیه؟ یا شاید من درست متوجه نشدم این رو.


ببین اگه بخوام برات خیلی ساده و قابل فهم بگم، نرم افزار BPMS یک برنامه ساز هست. یعنی شما می تونی در مدت زمان خیلی کوتاه یک نرم افزار داده محور تولید کنی. می دونی که سرعت تو دنیای تولید نرم افزار یک پارامتر خیلی مهم (از لحاظ تجاری) هست.
ضمناً شما به عنوان یک کارشناس کسب و کار (نه یک متخصص برنامه نویسی) به جای اینکه نیاز باشه زبان C#‎ و Java و امثالهم رو یاد بگیری، کافیه زبان BPMN رو یاد بگیری، یعنی اینکه فقط بتونی فرایند درون سازمانت رو در قالب یک فلوچارت پیشرفته تشریح و مدل سازی کنی. بعد این زبان چون زبان استانداردی هست، می تونه فرایند طراحی شده رو به هر BPMS ی که دلت خواست بدی تا نرم افزار موردنظرت تولید بشه.
ضمناً جای اینکه فکرت مشغول کدنویسی و مسائل اون باشه، متمرکز میشه رو اصل فرایند و بهینه سازی اون فرایند و کشف گلوگاه های اون و رفع مشکلات

----------


## AmirAqa

> سیستم bpms چیست؟ می دونم که مربوط به WorkFlow است ولی نمی دونم چگونه پیاده می شود آیا کسی اطلاعات بیشتری در زمینه برنامه های WorkFlow دارد؟


اخیرا با یک شرکت ایرانی آشنا شدم که یک BPMSکاملا ایرانی تهیه کردن که با زبان BPMN2 هم کار می کنه.
برای آشنایی بیشتر با BPMS و BPM دوره ها و کلاس های آموزشی رایگان میزارن می تونی توی اون کلاس ها شرکت کنی واقعا مفیدن.
آدرس سایتشونم taraan.com

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> سلام به همه ی دوستان 
> راستش من دنبال یه BPMS رایگان خارجی هستم که تو محیط ASP.NET پیاه سازی شده باشه
> از تمامی دوستانی که در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارن و میتونن کمکم کنن؛ درخواست کمک دارم
> ممنون


سلام
BPMS ها بدلیل اینکه محصول تجاری محسوب می شوند اغلب پولی اند، بخصوص آنهایی که در محیط های مایکروسافتی اجرا می شوند
برخی دیگر هم که بصورت رایگان و متن باز هستند، نسخه های پیشرفته تر آنها پولی است
یکی از BPMS های قدرتمندی که بر پایه تکنولوژی ASP.net است، BizAgi است که محدودیت 20 کاربر دارد.
ولی در صورتی که فقط بخواهید از Engine این نرم افزار استفاده کنید محدودیتی برای شما وجود ندارد، برای مثال سیستم ساز mrbpm از این روش استفاده کرده است.

----------

